# Session guitarist – picked nylon



## udizisser (Aug 18, 2021)

Native Instruments just dropped a new kontakt library 'Picked Nylon'
It sounds really good and for the few hours I played with it I must say they did a very good job.

Here is my review and tutorial


----------



## udizisser (Aug 18, 2021)

If you want to hear the presets I just created a demo going through all of them..


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 18, 2021)

sounds nice


----------



## Tim_Wells (Aug 18, 2021)

If it's like the other Session Guitars it's very likely to quite good. Hope they continue to expand these with more articulations and rhythms.

PS: I don't believe the numbers (103, 107, etc.) are hints on the BPM. I believe it's simply a numbering system for the different presets.


----------



## Owen Smith (Aug 18, 2021)

udizisser said:


> If you want to hear the presets I just created a demo going through all of them..



Thanks for the preset demos! Quite a lot of variety in there! I have their picked acoustic library which is great, but this seems to be even more versatile. Thanks again!


----------



## Markrs (Aug 18, 2021)

This looks really good. Will be waiting to either get it half price on as part of Komplete 14


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 18, 2021)

Although I play all types of guitars, these virtual replicas are sometimes more convenient to use. And NI is probably among the very best developers of the guitar libraries. I wouldn't purchase it alone, though. Hopefully, it will be included in the next Komplete.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 18, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> Hopefully, it will be included in the next Komplete.


That is the great thing with NI, unless they change their model each new library will be in the next Komplete full, ultimate or collectors edition. But then you have to wait another year to get that half price. 

It is a very clever model as you can get it all for a great price but you can end up waiting Over 2 years for it to be cheap via Komplete, depending on how soon it is released after the last Komplete came out.


----------



## Scottyb (Aug 18, 2021)

A hundred bucks seems like a super fair price and these NI guitar libraries are always so incredibly playable. And for me NKS. Also, man are they just showing off now with all of these releases?! lol


----------



## Daren Audio (Aug 18, 2021)

The stock nylon guitar included with KONTAKT (full version) sounds great 'as-is' but this new library would get you up and running fast. NI's Session Guitarist Series doesn't disappoint!


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 19, 2021)

Markrs said:


> That is the great thing with NI, unless they change their model each new library will be in the next Komplete full, ultimate or collectors edition. But then you have to wait another year to get that half price.
> 
> It is a very clever model as you can get it all for a great price but you can end up waiting Over 2 years for it to be cheap via Komplete, depending on how soon it is released after the last Komplete came out.


I agree! With NI, the most sensible way of getting their new titles is as a part of Komplete, especially when updates/upgrades are 50% off. The only downside is that you have to wait quite a bit, as you say. I've skipped the K13 update and I'm (impatiently) waiting for K14. On the other hand, I will probably be far more compelled to update then, with all the new releases. I hope that a solid portion of these will be included in the Standard version.


----------

